# Mistakes



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have worked on this pen for a couple days now. This is just to show that we do make mistakes. This is the 4th try at this picture pen.:redface: I am still not satisfied.sad4sm So I will turn it back down and do it over.:spineyes:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

try some mod podge, it will allow you to get a perfect seam before you cast


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thats going to be so cool Bobby.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok on # 10 now. I ain't going to give up till I get it right.sad3sm:smile:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

so what do you think is going on? 

the casting: is the mix the same? temps/moisture/humid? maybe a little less catalyst if too hard

image on the tube: did you try the mod podge


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am going to a waterslide decal now. I have it in a white background and a clear background. My mold for the tubes split on me so I am making a new one now. I just couldn't get the stickers to work for some reason.
Talk about thin. These are really thin decals. You have to be really careful putting them on. They will tear real easy. DAMHIKT
I can also print them out with the laser printer so that means they won't fade as bad as a inkjet does.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

good deal, the waterslide is much easier and proven winner


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

These decals can be printed out and stuck to coffee cups then baked for 45 minutes at 350 degrees and they become dish washer safe. I can put anything that can be printed out on the computer, on a pen *once I get it perfected.:biggrin:

*Cost about $2 for a 8 1/2 X 11 inch sheet


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just found out these decals don't get along well with CA glue. It melts them.:rotfl:

Going to try to put a clear coat of paint on it before the CA finish now. That has worked before.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

mod podge....just sayin


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> mod podge....just sayin


I tried the Mod Podge on one. When I poured the resin the mod podge turned milky. I let it sit and dry for 2 days before the pour too.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Never tried casting but does it help to heat and/or stir to remove bubbles before casting? Saw a heater/stirrer on CL earlier - used to use one to fill pressure gauges with glycerin.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Yes it will help to heat the resin before pouring. But not too much. Only till it gets thin. I am having no problems with bubbles when I pour its the bubbles that come out of the tubes when it is setting up. Resin heats up as it sets so the air in the tube is then under pressure so if I don't have a good seal it will have bubbles at the ends of the tubes.


----------

